# FLORIDA Treasure coast looking to adopt friends for my little guy



## PenelopeannTreat (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a little rescue rat, but he is a roof rat (rattus rattus). He's also my first rat, ever. From what I have read, males of his species can be agressive toward other males & apparently size does NOT actually matter to them. I'm thinking maybe a girl or two, spayed of course. I'm also seeking opinions on this from anyone in the know. I have just gotten him some nice new digs (big cage) for him & thought I would transfer him & introduce them at once so that it would be no ones's territory & they could negotiate from a frsh space. So hey y'all... Opinions? Advice? Rat ladies looking for a swinging (literally) bachelor? ;-)


----------



## PenelopeannTreat (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh hey when I say he swings I don't mean he hits! I mean, you know, roof rat/tree rat- he's a jumper! Just to clarify.


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

Haha I live in edgewater, just above you lol I have one male, I adopted from the humane society, I'm looking for a male friend for him.. If all goes well hopefully. Do you know of a place that spay / neuters rats? We have one up here but it's like $150, yikes lol


----------



## PenelopeannTreat (Mar 28, 2012)

Nope. I actually just darkened the door ofPetco, but they only sell females (not spayed). I guess you can check at Palm City Animal clinic- My little rat saw Dr. Schmidtt there. I don't know if they spay them, though.


----------



## PenelopeannTreat (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, my name is Isaac. I am a super hawt roof rat with nice pad & a lot of love to give. Spayed ladies only need apply. And hey, rat dudes, if I can't find a cool chick to be with I'm gonna nedd a roomate anyway, so, y'know, contact me.


.


----------

